# Himalayan Dog Chew....



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm trying to keep Luna 110% grain free which includes treats and bones etc and I ran across these Himalayan bones. Anybody have any experience with these? Looks as though they are made from Yak and Cow milk, salt and lime juice. I'm just looking for an alternative to bully sticks and antlers as she takes down a bully stick within minutes now and the ish is becoming expensive. :rain:





And I know that they are not grain-free but has anyone had any exerience with these edible Nylabones?


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Have you tried knuckles? Sheba will devour anything we give her in minutes. But knuckles last her days. So that's what we buy for her.

I've never heard of the other things you listed though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Have you tried knuckles? Sheba will devour anything we give her in minutes. But knuckles last her days. So that's what we buy for her.
> 
> I've never heard of the other things you listed though.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Raw or cooked knuckles? I know cooked anything is no bueno due to splintering. I have a whole bag of Raw Primal beef marrow bones in my freezer but I'm afraid to give her one as she's never had raw anything and I'm sure it would give her diarrhea :flush:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I used to buy the knuckles from the store, I found a giant one once that lasted her for a good couple weeks. But I use the butcher for bones to chew on now. I just freeze them overnight to be sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Raw bones are good and they're cheap too! Have you tried pigs feet? Merrick carries a wide selection of bones and chews, you can usually find them in just about any pet store.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> Raw bones are good and they're cheap too! Have you tried pigs feet? Merrick carries a wide selection of bones and chews, you can usually find them in just about any pet store.


Availability for just about anything is not an issue in my location.....TONS of privately owned dog stores as well as corporate. So I see just about every bone and product available almost daily. My issue with raw is her tummy  I simply don't have the luxury of "trying things out" with her bc she is crated so much during the week (meaning I'm not just going to test something out on her bc she will be crated with diarrhea)

Maybe I should scoop all the marrow out of a beef marrow bone and let her knaw on that? It still has a lot of raw beef fat/gristle on it as is...I'd just hate to give it to her one night and then to wake up the next morning with a sick puppy (that I'd have to leave in a crate all day)

Any advice on what I should expect with having her try a raw beef marrow bone de-marrowed? She's never had any raw meat or raw bone before.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

When we did raw bones the first time the dogs were just a little runnier than normal a couple times. There wasn't an issue with diarrhea for me. No amessy accidents in crates or anything.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Maybe try one on your day off to see how she does? I wouldn't leave a raw marrow bone with her while your gone because those bones are SO hard they can break teeth. I agree about trying out the knuckle bones!those things do last a few days.  just a thought but have you tried any sort of non-food chew? Like a stuffed kong or a grenade stuffed? Then there are Nyla bones as well.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Maybe try one on your day off to see how she does? I wouldn't leave a raw marrow bone with her while your gone because those bones are SO hard they can break teeth. I agree about trying out the knuckle bones!those things do last a few days.  just a thought but have you tried any sort of non-food chew? Like a stuffed kong or a grenade stuffed? Then there are Nyla bones as well.


That is a good idea, giving her a marrow bone on a Friday night that way if she gets diarrhea then I can take care of her Saturday. And no definitely wouldn't leave something like that in her cage with her unattended. I currently do stuff her Kong ball with kibble and treats...when I leave, I fill the kong with her Orijen Kibble (little spoiled brat) and she rolls it around for a good 20 minutes in her cage as I leave for work. She also has a nylabone and antlers but it is random as to when she decides to get obsessed with those. Every now and then though she go nuts on em for a day or two and then it's like they don't exist lol

Here are the raw marrow bones from my freezer up:


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Have you tried bully sticks?
What ingredients are in a Bully Stick? - What are Bully Sticks made from?


----------



## lanie (Jun 26, 2013)

Bully sticks are an all natural product made from bull penises (which in itself is kind of odd). We use and suggest Himalayan Chews all the time for our clients. We love them since they are a nice alternative to other treats with lots of chemical ingredients.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

No offense to the above 2 but read the post...I've been giving bully sticks since she was 2 months old...I know what they are oke: I'm looking for a cheaper alternative as she shreds the bully di^$s too fast and they're pricey and stink like


----------



## Darkevs (May 21, 2013)

those are nice looking bones.

when we had a cow butchered and cut up we always asked them to cut the long bones into about 6 inch lengths for our dogs.

Pearl is so funny, she takes her bone to her 'stash' and then comes back and steals Chuck the dobes bone and eats it, then when she wants hers, she just goes and gets it. 

I have never been one for giving my dogs any of those processed treats or 'fake' bones.

I once harvested tripe from a butchered cow for the dogs..............messy, smelly job, but they LOVED it.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Darkevs said:


> those are nice looking bones.
> 
> when we had a cow butchered and cut up we always asked them to cut the long bones into about 6 inch lengths for our dogs.
> 
> Pearl is so funny, she takes her bone to her 'stash' and then comes back and steals Chuck the dobes bone and eats it, then when she wants hers, she just goes and gets it.


Haha that is funny! She's a Mizer!! up:

I caught Luna last night chewing on her antler...YESSSSSSSS
It's so random when she decides to become interested in it.


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

There are odorless bully sticks. I get marrow bones, meaty bones, knuckles, bully sticks, tendons, and various other chews/bones. I have gotten that himalayan chew before, but I dont remember how long it lasted, I just remember throwing it away when it got small.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> There are odorless bully sticks. I get marrow bones, meaty bones, knuckles, bully sticks, tendons, and various other chews/bones. I have gotten that himalayan chew before, but I dont remember how long it lasted, I just remember throwing it away when it got small.


Thanks ya I have gotten her an odorless one before and I was soo PSYED bc they really are odorless....but in the process of "de'odoring" them I believe they add vanilla etc and Luna chewed one down and threw up in the morning  I wish I could buy those for her 

I just read on another forum that the Himalayan Chew is decently tough and good but becomes sticky and stinky  Dang!


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Diamond has a little beauty mark on the back of her neck too, hers looks like a heart


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Cannon from NJ said:


> Diamond has a little beauty mark on the back of her neck too, hers looks like a heart


Awe cute! Ya Luna's little beauty mark was tiny when she was little and it has just progressively gotten bigger! It's the only marking she has on her entire "back/backside" of her body up: All her markings are on her chest, paws, face and belly :doggy:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sometimes what I do to keep them interested is I just not give them a chew for a day lol! And I rotate out the chew bones. So Monday will be antler day, Tuesday nothing, Wednesday will be raw bone, Thursday is the grenade, Friday is the kong. Saturday and Sunday are treat days and I will give them a bully stick, knuckle, etc.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Sometimes what I do to keep them interested is I just not give them a chew for a day lol! And I rotate out the chew bones. So Monday will be antler day, Tuesday nothing, Wednesday will be raw bone, Thursday is the grenade, Friday is the kong. Saturday and Sunday are treat days and I will give them a bully stick, knuckle, etc.


That's a good idea....she is definitely getting too spoiled and it is now most likely desensitizing her (spoiling her) :snow:


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

This is what happens to bully sticks within 30 minutes :snow: At $8-$18 a pop she's making a dent on my wallet:curse:


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Haha yep, she is just spoiled  she is a cute girl though, I'm sure it's hard not to


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Haha yep, she is just spoiled  she is a cute girl though, I'm sure it's hard not to


Thank you....I'm obviously kind of a pushover dad :snow: I'm working on it.


----------

